# 1997 exam



## daniel (Nov 17, 2009)

1997  MULTI GENERAL EXAM


I'M USE TO USING THE 1995 GUIDELINES, AND JUST GOT PICKED UP WITH A HOSPITAL WHO USES THE 1997 GUIDELINES.

SO HERE I AM LEARNING TO BREAK DOWN THESE BULLETS.

IS THIS JUST ONE BULLET

ABD- Soft, non-tender, non-distended, +BS, obese, no mass.

                            OR

ABD:         SOFT, SUPPLE, NONTENDER, NO MASSES
                   BOWEL SOUNDS PRESENT,  

(I SAY YES) BUT JUST LOOKING FOR INPUT OUT THERE. ANY POINTERS.

THANK YOU 
DANIEL, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 17, 2009)

*One bullet*

Yes, Daniel, just one bullet. There is no separate "credit" for auscultation (bowel sounds) in the GI/Abdomen section on 1997 guidelines like there is for Respiratory and CV.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coding4fun (Nov 18, 2009)

*1995 vs 1997 guidelines*

is there a subtle different btwn the 95 & 97 guidelines.  It is my understanding that a practice/facility has to choose which guidelines that they want to go by and all coding/auditing is based upon their choice?  Thanks for any clarification!

HAPPY CODING!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 18, 2009)

*1995 vs 1997*

There is a *HUGE* difference in the exam portion of 1995 vs 1997.

A practice MAY use either set of guidelines, and may even switch back and forth from note to note. (But you have to stick with one set for each individual note. Cannot mix the 1997 HPI guideline with the 1995 exam guideline.)

That being said, many practices make a decision to follow one or the other set of guidelines and stick to that protocol. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 18, 2009)

daniel said:


> 1997  MULTI GENERAL EXAM
> 
> 
> I'M USE TO USING THE 1995 GUIDELINES, AND JUST GOT PICKED UP WITH A HOSPITAL WHO USES THE 1997 GUIDELINES.
> ...



Just one question.. are you billing for the hospital outpatient or the physician?  Because when you say you got picked up with a hospital that leads me to think you are doing facility coding.  Facilities do not use either 1995 or 1997 guidelines.  Just wondering.


----------

